# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers >  URGENT RECHERCHE TERRAIN SECURISE POUR 2 CHATS CRAINTIFS actuel dpt 91

## laurouschka

Bonjour à Tous,

j'ai recueilli des chats trappés sur mon lieu de travail, et depuis des semaines je frappe à toutes les portes, grandes et petites assos et c'est toujours NON.
2 sont vraiment craintifs et n'évoluent pas beaucoup , faute de passer du temps avec eux.
voilà OMALEY castré et identifié chat libre, il a été estimé à 13 mois, mais je pense qu'il a plus


Ci-dessous " SULLY" estimée au même âge 
stérilisée et identifiée chat libre également


Ils sont en liberté dans une chambre trop petite, et ont besoin de retrouver l'air libre.

Je ne peux pas les remettre sur le site, trop dangereux beaucoup de poids lourds et de produits toxiques ..
merci pour eux, ce peut être séparément ou ensemble.

Mon mail de contact : laurouschka-777@hotmail.fr
C'est urgent, je ne peux plus les garder .

Merci de faire suivre

----------


## domyri

Bonjour !
Juste pour vous dire que moi aussi j'ai recueilli des chats craintifs et que malgré les années ils le sont restés mais pas agressifs !
Ils sont très doux et très attachants ! j'espère que vous trouverez une assos qui les accueillera . 
Essayez sur seconde chance et le refuge AVA qui s'occupent des animaux en difficulté .
En tout cas, merci à vous de les avoir pris en charge ..

----------


## ESPOIR69

Qu'il est beau le second.... Sully... enfin ils sont tous attachants... 
La moitié des miens (devenus miens car pas le choix et aucun regret d'ailleurs) sont sauvages, pas caressables... 
Je les aime comme les autres... J'espère que vous trouverez des familles avec espace
extérieur loin des routes au moins...

----------


## laurouschka

Bonsoir, merci
j'ai contacté toutes les assos, y compris Ava qui n'a pas daigné répondre.
90% n'ont pas répondu, c'est consternant..et le peu qui ont répondu m'ont dit non.

----------


## GADYNETTE

c'est bizarre de la part d'AVA...(les autres, je ne connais pas)...j'espère que vous allez trouver !!! tenez nous au courant

----------


## laurouschka

Bonsoir Gadynette

je les avais contacté directement via leur site, et aucune aucune réponse
Je vais réessayer via Facebook ou un email. mais en général ils prennent des vieux chats .
Honnêtement j'ai peu d'espoir et si je ne trouve pas je n'aurai pas d'autres choix que de les remettre là bas.
quelle tristesse

----------


## INCALINE

Laurouschka, quand vous dites que vous avez contacté toutes les assos, vous avez également contacté celles des départements limitrophes au 91?  Comme celles du 28 ou 45, ... par exemple?

----------


## laurouschka

Bonsoir Incaline, non en effet j'y'avais pensé   mais j'ai posté sur facebook sur 3 groupes et beaucoup ont fait suivre.
j'ai envoyé à une amie qui a un réseau national mais aucun retour.
La plupart ne répondent pas .
je peux tenter en effet. *
Même la ferme des rescapés dans le lot ne fait plus de prise en charge.
d'autant qu'il en reste encore, 2 juniors roux et trois femelles.
Là je cherche pour les plus craintifs en urgence

----------


## Marie-Hélène75

Bonsoir,
 vous devriez contacter Laurence Begin (https://www.facebook.com/laurence.begin.77), qui connait de très nombreuses associations. Pour vos deux minous, je penserais à Marie-Pierre (association Aminouchien), qui a 800m2 de terrain sécurisé, plus, évidemment, sa maison. Laurence apprécie énormément Marie-Pierre, mais si, pour une raison ou pour une autre, Marie-Pierre ne peut pas les prendre, Laurence aura sûrement d'autres idées. 
Tenez-nous au courant.

----------


## laurouschka

Bonjour Marie-hélène,

Merci je vais tenter cette option. je vous tiens au courant.
 ::

----------


## laurouschka

Bonsoir Marie-hélène, Laurence va diffuser sur sa page, mais elle a peu d'espoir.
Je vous tiens au courant.
merci

----------


## Marie-Hélène75

Bonsoir Laurouschka, Laurence trouve toujours des solutions. Maintenez la pression ! On en reparle 😊

----------


## laurouschka

Up , toujours rien, laurence n'a pas encore posté, les jours passent, je suis inquiète pour eux de devoir les relâcher sur le site, mais je n'aurai pas le choix. ile ne demandent qu'un petit coin sur un terrain avec abris, pour pouvoir se dépenser. merci pour eux

----------


## Marie-Hélène75

Elle a publié votre post il y a 4 heures. Déjà 253 partages et 51 commentaires. On croise fort les doigts pour vos petits protégés 🤞

----------


## laurouschka

Bonjour Marie-hélène, oui peu de temps après elle m'envoyait un message.
J'espère aussi pour ces chachous, car là ils tournent en rond dans la pièce et cela devient compliqué pour eux.
je croise les doigts

----------

